# Freak of Nature



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

So there I was, bottom fishing hoping for some ERS and I get a great hookup. This guy is pulling hard and taking drag like a pro. My poor Trevala/Curado combo was straining. Imagine my surprise when this freak surfaces. :thumbup:

































Chopping this guy up tomorrow for dinner. TIGHT LINES!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Trash can lid trigger!!! Well done my friend.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

wow nice fish,
you dont smile much in your fish pics but that beast made ya!!
I think barton needs to catch one..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

jeez man, someone has been feeding the triggers steroids.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I stuck one about 2 weeks ago thinking it was a sheephead,it went 5.5# gave it to the ol hippy guy at Gulf Breeze bait and tackle.Wonder where those things are coming from? I'm sorry it was a spade fish...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

holy crap! Nice fish!!! I don't eat fish, but I heard they are one of the better tasting, right?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

sweet deal...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG!!!! what a fishie!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! Luv the video


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

DAMN, very nice!!! That has to be some secret numbers. glad to see theres still big fish out there.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet.. whats up with all the big triggers lately?... i caught one a couple weeks ago on a diamond jig.. not a stud like this but a good fish.. 

rich


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Nice video.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice trigger! How much did it weigh or how long to the fork?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice trigger! How much did it weigh or how long to the fork?


Didnt weigh him. Think he was 24 at the fork. Was that you i saw out there?


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

When first read title, thought it was about me! Then read on...Nice Fish!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Didnt weigh him. Think he was 24 at the fork. Was that you i saw out there?


No man I haven't been in weeks


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Making me rethink the Germany TDY I'm on.... Faq Brah that's a nice trigger. Couple sam'iches there for sure....

:thumbup:
Stressless


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Stressless said:


> Making me rethink the Germany TDY I'm on.... Faq Brah that's a nice trigger. Couple sam'iches there for sure....
> 
> :thumbup:
> Stressless


I got some slabs off him. Made for some great tacos.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trigger!


----------



## chip24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Trigger !!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

PAWGhunter said:


> holy crap! Nice fish!!! I don't eat fish, but I heard they are one of the better tasting, right?



Yummmmmm. Trigger Fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to admit, I used to toss trigger back without thinking twice. Won't be doing that anymore, lol.


----------

